# Post footing depth for New England?



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

I am extending a living room by building a wall to enclose a present niche in our house's floor plan, and doing basically a large "window seat" 15'x3'. I am digging 3 post locations (both ends and the middle) for beam bearing points. I am in CT. How deep do the post footings need to be? I think frost line in CT is like 42", but I am not really sure. Any New England contractors out there that can tell me for sure? Thanks in advance.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The best and safest way is to call the local code office and see what they require. Make sure the base of the post is large enough to support the addition without settling in the future. One of the biggest problems with additions is tying into the original construction and being able to maintain that after wood shrinkage and settlement.

A contractor from any part of NE would just be an opinion on the frost depth and never hold water when it is inspected. CT is not very far from north to south, so in reality, there could be differences from the coast (New Haven, Saybrook) to the north (Bradley airport, etc.). Since CT is so small the entire state may be under one requirement for uniformity and better controls.

Dick


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Dick, contact your *local* B.D.

Here is some good info on piers and footings to prevent frost heave: http://books.google.com/books?id=1g...=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3#PPA31,M1
Be safe, G


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks. I went with the power auger and got down to the 42" Appreciate the feedback


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

tpagel said:


> Thanks. I went with the power auger and got down to the 42" Appreciate the feedback


 
BINGO!

That's the required depth in CT.


----------

